# webcam Microsoft Lifecam Cinema avec Mac



## nicoduff (14 Février 2010)

Salut,

Est ce que toutes les webcams USB Video Class (UVC)sont utilisables sous Mac ? 
J'ai une webcam Microsoft Lifecam Cinema qui est UVC et je souhaiterai fort l'utiliser sur mon futur Man mini sous Snow leopard 10.6. 

Merci d'avance

Nico


----------



## nicoduff (18 Février 2010)

Nickel ça marche sans soucis !!! Pas besoin de driver pour cette webcam.


Nico


----------



## tomav (6 Avril 2010)

Hello,

N'ayant pas trop le choix sur le marché des webcam USB 720P et 16:9, j'ai acheté la Microsoft Lifecam Cinema. Je sais, certain d'entre vous vont dire "mais qu'il est fou, du M$ sur un Mac...", ok ok...

Passons, sachez que la webcam fonctionne sous OSX, aussi bien avec Quicktime que iChat ou Flash Player.
Toutefois, l'image est strechée en 4:3 alors qu'elle est nativement en 16:9, ce qui déforme bien évidemment les images. Je me demandais s'il existait un prefPane pour Webcam permettant de définir le ratio de l'image, ou un fichier de conf à modifier.

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur.

Note : pas encore fait fonctionner sous iMovie, mais je vais regarder de plus près rapidement


----------



## tomav (25 Mai 2010)

Testée sous iMovie, elle n'est pas reconnue...

---------- Post added at 14h09 ---------- Previous post was at 13h23 ----------

*Détectée et fonctionnant en 16:9 :*
Quicktime

*Détectée et fonctionnant en 4:3 sans déformation :*
iChat
Adobe Flash
Skype

*Détectée et fonctionnant en 4:3 AVEC déformation :*
PhotoBooth

*Pas détectée :*
iMovie


----------



## tomav (25 Mai 2010)

UVC ne veut pas dire qu'elle fonctionnera totalement :
- des softs risquent de ne pas pas la voir
- d'autres la verront mais en 4:3 ce qui dommage pour une 16:9 (ton image sera déformée)

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/webcam-microsoft-lifecam-cinema-sous-osx-10-6-a-302592.html


----------



## tomav (25 Mai 2010)

Tout est relatif : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/webcam-microsoft-lifecam-cinema-sous-osx-10-6-a-302592.html

Si tu n'as pas les soucis remontés dans ce post, je veux bien que tu y répondes pour en savoir plus 

*Note du modo : *désolé pour l'excès de zèle de l'anti-spam


----------



## RomHeu (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir !

Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que la Microsoft Lifecam Cinema fonctionne "out of the box" sous Snow Leopard avec des logiciels tels que iChat ou Skype ?

C'est bien de cette webcam dont on parle ?
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...microsoft-lifecam-cinema-avec-mac-297122.html

Merci d'avance !


----------



## RomHeu (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir !

As-tu résolu ton problème depuis ?

Merci d'avance !

Bon, j'ai fusionné les deux discussions qui ont toutes deux le même sujet !


----------



## RomHeu (28 Février 2011)

J'ai fini par acheter une webcam Microsoft LifeCam Studio, plutôt que la Logitech C910, parce que j'ai pu avoir un prix dessus, et elle n'est malheureusement que partiellement prise en charge.

L'exposition semble être gérée de manière logicielle, par un pilote spécifique, ce qui fait que sous Mac OS l'exposition reste figée à un paramètre par défaut qui n'est pas modifiable. En plein jour c'est bon mais le soir c'est trop sombre.

De même, j'ai acheté cette webcam en sachant qu'elle a un souci de "pompage" avec la mise au point automatique, mais en me disant que je la passerais en mise au point manuelle, mais c'est impossible sous Mac OS, faut de panneau de contrôle.

Quelqu'un connait-il un moyen détourné de la faire fonctionner entièrement ?

Ou bien ferais-je mieux de la revendre au prix d'une Logitech C910 ?

Merci !


----------

